# Syringe Feeding - NEED HELP PLS



## hercsmom

Hi guys,

As you may have read on my previous post from yesterday, my little boy is sick again. I went to the vet last night and picked up some Baytril for him, and we started that yesterday. However, normally he eats about 40-45 kibbles a night, last night he ONLY ATE 5!! He still ran a lot, but he kept stopping to sneeze. I got him out of his cage at around 3am because he was sniffling so bad, and he had a huge booger smeared down the one side of his face. This morning when I saw barely any kibbles gone, I became extremely worried. He's been sick a few times, but he still eats a good 20-30 kibbles when he's been sick.

I had some banana flavored baby food (his favorite) on hand, so I gave him 1 cc of it in a syringe this morning, just so he had something in his belly. There was actually 2 cc's in the syringe, but 1 of them ended up all over his face in the struggle. 

Here are my questions:

1) Is there an easier way to syringe feed (either medicine or food)? He struggles so much, and I hate having to try to force things on him, even though I know it's for his own good.

2) With an illness, when do you start syringe feeding? Is it right away if he hasn't eaten the night before, or should i have waited a day or 2?

Any advice or help is appreciated, I'm really worried about my boy.


----------



## RalphsMum

i'm not a syringe feeding expert by any means...I had the same struggle with Ralph when I tried to do it...

I just wanted to say that I hope Herc gets well really soon!


----------



## hercsmom

RalphsMum said:


> i'm not a syringe feeding expert by any means...I had the same struggle with Ralph when I tried to do it...
> 
> I just wanted to say that I hope Herc gets well really soon!


Thank you! I'll be sure to give him an extra cuddle for you


----------



## amber.vroman

I am so sorry you have to go through this. Syringe feeding is difficult because it breaks your heart having to watch them struggle. I had to syringe feed BubbleWrap when he had pneumonia. The vet assured me that making sure he had the nutrition he needed was key to making him better. I would not hesitate to syringe feed him if he is not eating properly but I would give him a chance to eat on his own. Also, you need to be careful that when you syringe feed him that the food does not get into his lungs it could make a URI worse or cause pneumonia. I am not an expert but this is just from my personal experience. Definitely talk to your vet. Hope you hedgie gets better soon.


----------



## hercsmom

Amber-do you know how much I should syringe feed him? He got about 1 cc this morning....


----------



## amber.vroman

hercsmom said:


> Amber-do you know how much I should syringe feed him? He got about 1 cc this morning....


My vet told me that 1cc 2-3 times a day was good for my little guy but I Would definitely double check with your vet just in case.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Sorry to hear Hercs s sick again.

For syringe feeding him if you are only getting in 1CC at a time he needs to be feed hourly, 2 CC's then every 2 hours, 3CC's then every 3 hours and so on.

Try getting a 10CC syringe for the pharmacy or walmart, called a toddlers syringe. This helps as you don't need to waste time refilling the syringe.

Them struggling is the hardest part though what might work for you if he is uncooperative is to swaddle him like a baby. Make sure his paws are all in and the swaddle is very secure.

Couple step by step photos to go with it modeled by Romani:

10CC Toddle syringe filled with Hills A/D








1.) Swaddle and hold him in on hand( you can rest your hand in your lap as support after his is securely swaddled)









2.)Put the syringe into his mouth from the side (it's okay if he bites it, just don't let the syringe come out)









Try to get at least 4CC-6CC into him each feeding. Take it slowly and only put a little bit of the food into his mouth at a time ( I get .5CC each time I push on the top of the syringe at a time with my herd but they are used to been syringed). Main this to avoid is him gagging on the food, if he does just wait and let him swallow it.

Pick up some Hills A/D or similar from your vet. It is easiest to syringe with.
Hope that helps.

Edited: Added more!


----------



## hercsmom

Romani is such a beautiful baby!

So...I'm in a little bit of a panic now. I only got 1 cc in him this morning. Is he going to be starving by the time I get home in about 3 hours??


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

He might be hungry when you get home but hopefully he has come out during the day and gotten something to eat. If he has or hasn't come out to eat, either way syringe him when you get home.

I generally get 10-12CC into my lot in about 5-10mins depending how cooperative they want to be lol. IAnd then I do this again for as much as they want before I go to bed.

Don't stress to much, as long as your getting some into him it is better than nothing at all.

Also weigh him morning and night every day and keep a record so you can see if he is losing weight.


----------



## hercsmom

Thanks PapilionRu,

I'll feed him and give him his Baytril when I get home, and weigh him too. I hate worrying about him though.

Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

That's a great write-up PapilionRu! 
Katie, I hope Herc gets better very soon!


----------



## hercsmom

tie-dye hedgie said:


> That's a great write-up PapilionRu!
> Katie, I hope Herc gets better very soon!


That was a great write up, perfect for the first-time syringer! 

And thank you for the well wishes too.

Last question...Is it ok to mix the food and the Baytril, or does it need to be kept seperate? If so, which one do i do first?


----------



## PJM

I have 2 questions for you PapilionRu.
If we don't have it already, would it be possible to make a sticky with those instructions & pictures?
Is it a good idea to practice syringe feeding? I mean, perhaps with just a little so they (& you) get comfortable with it? I've been practicing scruffing with my hedgies, then giving treats. I think we're all pretty comfortable with it now. Would the same apply?


----------



## PJM

Also - I hope you come home to a healthier Herc! Sorry he's not been feeling well.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

hercsmom said:


> That was a great write up, perfect for the first-time syringer!
> 
> And thank you for the well wishes too.
> 
> Last question...Is it ok to mix the food and the Baytril, or does it need to be kept seperate? If so, which one do i do first?


Yes do a bit of the food then the medicine and then more food. You want him to get a bit of food first before he gets to the medicine and the rest of the syringe can be food.

Pic below shows you what I mean ( lighter color is the medicine part)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

PJM said:


> If we don't have it already, would it be possible to make a sticky with those instructions & pictures?


I agree, this should be a sticky unless we already have one.


----------



## susanaproenca

Completely agree, this should be a sticky! 

Katie, I hope Hercules will feel better soon. One thing I did last time Mustard was sick, I put some kibble in bed with her, in her igloo. Sometimes they don't want to get up to eat but will eat in bed (spoiled little piggies.)  maybe it's worth trying it, besides syringe feeding him of course.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

PJM said:


> I have 2 questions for you PapilionRu.
> If we don't have it already, would it be possible to make a sticky with those instructions & pictures?
> Is it a good idea to practice syringe feeding? I mean, perhaps with just a little so they (& you) get comfortable with it? I've been practicing scruffing with my hedgies, then giving treats. I think we're all pretty comfortable with it now. Would the same apply?


Yes, it is a good idea to practice it and get your hedgehogs used to it. I've done it with all my herd here and don't have any problems now unless they are in a bad mood, but they love the Hills A/d so that rarely happens, they know what they are about to get.

If at any time your hedgehog gets sick then he/she will be used to been syringe fed and you won't have much of a struggle. This is especially important for getting your hedgehog to take medicine.

I can make a post and get Nancy to Sticky it for us


----------



## ThePliny

I had to give Pliny oral antibiotics for an ingrown quill (nasty infection developed in the follicle) - 2 kinds of meds 3 times a day. I got quite lucky as Pliny really didn't mind having the syringe stuck in his mouth, but I also kept him swaddled whilst doing so. It really helps and I think it makes the hedgie feel a little safer/more secure and less exposed. They also can't ball up as easily.
I agree that this would make a great sticky. And practice makes perfect - it is always useful if things like syringe feeding are routine in the event of an emergency.


----------



## hercsmom

*UPDATE*

Hi all,

So I tried to wrap him up in his blankie last night, and all **** broke loose. He acted like he thought I was trying to smother him! He started making these loud angry squeaks I've never heard before and trying desperately to get away from me. Someone please tell me this will get easier, as he needs to take his Baytril for 2 weeks!

On a positive note, he wheeled a little last night, and ate about 20 kibbles on his own, so he definitely is starting to feel better. His breathing was still rattly, but hopefully the Baytril will kick in soon and start to work it's magic.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Howdy, I've been in the "medication to more-than-disinterested-hog boat" before. And am currently in the midst. 

Looks like you've got a lot of the important stuff covered. 

Allow me to add one more: a scale. Make sure you're getting weights on your little one (in grams) daily so you can track what's going on. Don't freak if one day looks different from another by a few grams (that could be due to pooping or peeing). You'll be interested in tracking general trends - is he gaining? losing? how much?

Getting easier? erm... I'd say that answer depends on the hedgie and the timing. You'll figure out a trick and it'll be easier. Then hedgie will figure out a counter-move. And it'll be harder. Then you'll figure out counter-counter-move. And it'll be easier. Hedgies are like the Borg - they will adapt! 

Best wishes!!!


----------



## hercsmom

smhufflepuff said:


> Hedgies are like the Borg - they will adapt!


Bahahaha...this is so true! Last time Herc was sick I tricked him by putting meds in mealies, mixing with baby food and syringing, but I only got away with each trick once, then he was on to me.

Plus, when you said that I pictured little spiky Borg and can't stop giggling. :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

hercsmom said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So I tried to wrap him up in his blankie last night, and all **** broke loose. He acted like he thought I was trying to smother him! He started making these loud angry squeaks I've never heard before and trying desperately to get away from me. Someone please tell me this will get easier, as he needs to take his Baytril for 2 weeks!
> 
> On a positive note, he wheeled a little last night, and ate about 20 kibbles on his own, so he definitely is starting to feel better. His breathing was still rattly, but hopefully the Baytril will kick in soon and start to work it's magic.


Haha angry sqeaks hey, sounds similar to a sound I've heard on youtube





Okay, his first time been swaddle is going to ruff his quills so to speak. He will get used to it. I think his age has a lot to do with it lol, all my guys are under 1 yr old or just over with the exception of Spike(rehome) and Malibu but neither of them have made such a fuss.

Just hold firmly will he is swaddled firm and talk to him letting him know it is okay, he will settle down.

Keep trying, also I'll make a video on how to do it all tonight and post it for you. That might help some more.


----------



## hercsmom

PapilionRu said:


> Haha angry sqeaks hey, sounds similar to a sound I've heard on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, his first time been swaddle is going to ruff his quills so to speak. He will get used to it. I think his age has a lot to do with it lol, all my guys are under 1 yr old or just over with the exception of Spike(rehome) and Malibu but neither of them have made such a fuss.
> 
> Just hold firmly will he is swaddled firm and talk to him letting him know it is okay, he will settle down.
> 
> Keep trying, also I'll make a video on how to do it all tonight and post it for you. That might help some more.


PapilionRu, I could seriously hug you right now, you are extremely helpful. Thank you again!

Herc wasn't quite screaming like the poor baby in the video, definitely more of a fast repetitive squeak. It could be his age, as he is around a year old. I'll try again tonight & see how irt goes. I feel like I'm breaking his sweet spirit though...last night he showed teeth for the first time. I don't want him to start biting.


----------



## hercsmom

Ok guys this isn't working. After I swaddled him he buried his face in the blanket. When I tried to reach in to get his little face out he nipped me, for the first time in his life. This makes me really sad.....


----------



## MissC

I can't help...I just feel for you. It broke my heart when I read about breaking his spirit...<sigh>...wish I could help.

I can relate in a small way...I managed to clip 3 nails the other day...now as soon as he is in 'position' (propped on his back) he tries to nip me (technically, he DID nip me but only got my fingernail. Six times). I knew I was in trouble when he nipped the clipper as soon as he saw it - too smart for his own **** good. I feel so bad...I feel like he won't trust me now. Little rotter.

If I still lived in Edm, I'd come over and do everything for you - what do we care if he hates ME, right?


----------



## hercsmom

MissC said:


> If I still lived in Edm, I'd come over and do everything for you - what do we care if he hates ME, right?


 Made me chuckle...thanks :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

hercsmom said:


> Ok guys this isn't working. After I swaddled him he buried his face in the blanket. When I tried to reach in to get his little face out he nipped me, for the first time in his life. This makes me really sad.....


I'll get that video done for you tomorrow or I mean today its 3am here. I just ran out of time tonight.

Hmm sounds like the swaddle was a bit too high, should be around his shoulders. My guys heads never get in that far if at all. I can understand why he bit you, he was scared at what your fingers were doing. Rule of thumb, don't put fingers in hedgies faces. Just hold him still swaddled and talk to him, and let his head come out by itself.

Are you able to get him to take the meds normally?

Also did you pick up some Hills A/D, he won't be able to resist it once he smells it.

Sorry he bit you, I feel partly to blame since this is new to his. Takes time and practice.


----------



## Nancy

It totally depends on the hedgehog what will work best for syringe feeding. Some like to be held on their backs, some upright, some in a standing position. Swaddling works for some but totally freaks out others. Some are okay with swaddling as long as their front paws are free. Some need to be scruffed. 

Try syringing him food at times without having medicine in it. He is probably associating the syringing with yucky tasting meds. If he can taste the meds, he is going to put up a fight.

Most hedgehogs love A/D but there are those that don't so if he doesn't try other things. 

What type of syringe are you using? Some syringes are more difficult to use so of course more likely to be a fight about it. 

He sounds like a smart boy. Meds in mealies usually only works the first couple of times and then they clue in. Of course there are those that inhale the mealies so fast they don't even notice. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom

Thanks for all the responses guys, I really appreciate the help.

Great news! Last night he spent about 3 hours running on his wheel, and when I woke up this morning & counted kibble, I noticed he ate over 30! Maybe he figured out if he doesn't eat he gets syringe fed. :lol: He still sniffles a little but not nearly as much as before. Maybe the Baytril is kicking in? So, now I only have to worry about getting the meds in him, which is a big relief. I'll keep you guys posted on how that goes tonight. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## RalphsMum

sounds like Herc could be on the mend! That's great news


----------



## Bobhedgehog

*HELP!! Tongue lesion-syringe feeding*



Hedgehog Grove said:


> Sorry to hear Hercs s sick again.
> 
> For syringe feeding him if you are only getting in 1CC at a time he needs to be feed hourly, 2 CC's then every 2 hours, 3CC's then every 3 hours and so on.
> 
> Try getting a 10CC syringe for the pharmacy or walmart, called a toddlers syringe. This helps as you don't need to waste time refilling the syringe.
> 
> Them struggling is the hardest part though what might work for you if he is uncooperative is to swaddle him like a baby. Make sure his paws are all in and the swaddle is very secure.
> 
> Couple step by step photos to go with it modeled by Romani:
> 
> 10CC Toddle syringe filled with Hills A/D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Swaddle and hold him in on hand( you can rest your hand in your lap as support after his is securely swaddled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)Put the syringe into his mouth from the side (it's okay if he bites it, just don't let the syringe come out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get at least 4CC-6CC into him each feeding. Take it slowly and only put a little bit of the food into his mouth at a time ( I get .5CC each time I push on the top of the syringe at a time with my herd but they are used to been syringed). Main this to avoid is him gagging on the food, if he does just wait and let him swallow it.
> 
> Pick up some Hills A/D or similar from your vet. It is easiest to syringe with.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Edited: Added more!


HELP!! My daughters hedgehog is almost 5. We took thin to the vet yesterday. He hadn't eaten in 2 days, could barely walk, super weak, foam at mouth. He had lost weight & they found lesions on end of his tongue. Vet initially asked if he could have gotten into chemicals. That's definitely not possible...so cancer...or could all be symptoms of kidney failure. Vet gave Subcutaneous fluids & prescribed amoxicillin. Vet said if doesn't start eating, probably need to euthanize. Anyway, brought home yesterday & he syringe fed him. He did great! I never saw info on syringe feeding before we started...so this is what we did as a makeshift "last ditch effort". I took his dry cat food that he's always eaten & added water. I mushed it & pulled it into syringe. Due to the severity of the dehydration, we did it every 2 hours yesterday-about 5 times. He kept getting stronger & spunkier!! Now, since we've seen improvement, I am desperately trying to figure out how much he actually needs to eat. The last feedings, he took 10 ml of food/water mix. We were going to donut less often today. Please help!! Vet is closed on Sunday.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3

I would advise feeding him the normal amount of food that he gets in a day usually. Try getting a wet version of his food now, or soak the dry food up in some water and mash it up to feed to him, I would recommend to feed him this mixture when he usually eats it, or right before you go to bed. Make sure he is drinking water too, but don't overfeed or overwater him because the amounts they eat and drink look like so little to us, but is enough for them, especially with water , so just be careful with that. I hope that he gets well, and I found putting my hedgehog on her back helps me get the syringe into her mouth.  Good luck, and you and your hedgie are in my thoughts!


----------

